# Trailer Title Question



## Jeremylerv (Feb 29, 2012)

So I got this boat trailer from a guy that gave it to me for free but said he could not find the title. I went to the DOL and got the notary paper to have him sign and get notarized, but its been about 3 weeks now and still no word from him. :evil: I've left him several voice-mails but still nothing. What im wondering is if I could just take the trailer to the DOL and get it "re-licensed" in my name, and how much would this cost. Thanks


----------



## docpotter (Mar 1, 2012)

I had something similar happen to me when I bought my bought. Did you get a bill of sale and does the trailer have a vin number or is the manufacture known? When I got mine I had no title and didnt know who the manufacture was. I had to take the trailer to the DOL with the bill of sale and a weight ticket. Trooper attached new vin and then I got it registered for $50 I think. I wont get a title for it until I've had the trailer registered for 5 years. Hope this helps some.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know how things work where you are, but here in Ontario you can get a new license (wihtou title) if you tell them the trailer is home built.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 1, 2012)

re the "home built" route. ..... 

A lot of that was going on in Texas, until TPWD found out that many "home built" trailers were really improperly or unlicensed manufactured models. 

I'd guess that, after a hurricane or two, a lot of bashed-in/swamped/broken-up boats were left around on their trailers and some guys were "appropriating" the trailers.

So, as I now understand it in TX, if you say a trailer is "home -made"....a TPWD official actually does a physical check. If it turns out to be a manufactured trailer... you are in a kettle of trouble.

Every State and Jurisdiction seems to have its own set of rules on this issue.

R


----------



## JMichael (Mar 1, 2012)

BaitCaster said:


> I don't know how things work where you are, but here in Ontario you can get a new license (wihtou title) if you tell them the trailer is home built.


Works the same way here.


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Mar 1, 2012)

Another issue with home built or homemade trailers you may run into is difficulty getting them insured (if you need insurance coverage). Typically the serial number they assign with start out with the state abbreviation which is a tell tale sign of homemade. This rings especially true on boats. If it says homemade or starts with the state abbreviation for the number most companies won't touch it as they fear it is not up to specifications, standards, or is just plain unsafe. Just my 2 cents from an insurance standpoint as that is my occupation.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 1, 2012)

richg99 said:


> re the "home built" route. .....
> 
> A lot of that was going on in Texas, until TPWD found out that many "home built" trailers were really improperly or unlicensed manufactured models.
> 
> ...


Illinois made the home made trailer route very difficult to do.


----------



## Bhockins (Mar 1, 2012)

In PA, if you want to register a home made trailer, you have to show receipts for the steel and materials you bought to build it. You have to prove that it was truly home made. Not your most trusting State in the U.S.


----------



## JamesT (Mar 1, 2012)

Bhockins said:


> In PA, if you want to register a home made trailer, you have to show receipts for the steel and materials you bought to build it. You have to prove that it was truly home made. Not your most trusting State in the U.S.


Same here in SC.


----------

